# Lawyer and accountants in tenerife reqd.



## Wobbles (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi , I am considering buying a business in Tenerife, prior to doing so I need the expertise of both and accountant (retired or otherwise) and a lawyer whom could draft me a contract. It goes without saying I expect to pay for these services.

Over and above this if anyone has information whether positive or negative I would be more than happy to hear from you.


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 17, 2012)

Im amazed no one is or knows a lawyer or an accountant in Tenerife


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

So let me get this right.

You're considering purchasing a business in Tenerife but you do't appear to have the business nous to get yourself over there to look for and find yourself a good, reliable, honest (rare for Spanish lawyers and accountants) lawyer and accountant.

Some things can't be done remotely from another country.

My suggestion to you is, get yourself out to Tenerife and look at whatever lawyers and accountants you find there and choose them wisely.


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 17, 2012)

Well your partly correct and partly not. What I am looking for is someone with the skills necessary that I will meet in Tenerife and also arrange a meeting with the vendor's accountant so as to throw a professional opinion into the scenario. Afterwards subject to my deciding to proceed I would need a contract preventing the vendor from directly going into competition or using the client list in any way


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess the main thing im after is perhaps from the experience of others which is really what I thought forums were about


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Im amazed no one is or knows a lawyer or an accountant in Tenerife


Perhaps you are asking the question on the wrong forum, this forum is mainly used by those who live on the Iberian part of Spain. We in the Canary islands are on a completely different planet, thank goodness  

Try a Google for, Tenerife Ex Pats forum, there are umpteen sites.

Good luck with your venture

Hepa, El Hierro.


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol. Thanks for the info. I will take a look


----------

